# Tika Needs YOU!



## iWantToBelieve (Aug 22, 2011)

Breed: Siberian Husky
Age: 2 yrs.
Sex/Spay/Neuter: Female, spayed
Comments: Tika is such a sweet dog...she just needs someone to train her well. She walks well on the leash, but just needs a little more attention when it comes to other dogs and cats.

Location: 
Pott. County Humane Society
Wamego, KS 66547
Contact: Susan--(785)-313-3194
Website: http://members.petfinder.com/~KS143/index.htm


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

I did the doggleganger thing on pedigree website and she was the first match I had LOL.


----------

